# Mavericks : remettre le Dock en 2D



## scaryfan (23 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous !
Existe-t-il un moyen de remettre le Dock en 2D sous Mavericks ?
J'ai tenté la commande suivante dans le Terminal : *defaults write com.apple.dock no-glass -boolean YES; killall Dock* mais ça ne marche pas... :mouais:
Étonnant qu'Apple ait supprimé ce paramètre...
Quelqu'un a-t-il une soluce ?


----------



## Bibuu_ (23 Octobre 2013)

Même question...
Le dock, quand il est mis en latéral, est vraiment beau mais quand il est en bas.. :/


----------



## Sebspirit (23 Octobre 2013)

Idem 

J'ai bien peur que se ne soit plus possible !


----------



## scaryfan (23 Octobre 2013)

Sebspirit a dit:


> Idem
> 
> J'ai bien peur que se ne soit plus possible !



Ha !? Je ne suis pas sûr moi... il y a bien quelqu'un qui va trouver le truc pour remédier à cela... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2013)

On en parle ici, Apple a modifié son Dock et on ne connaît pas de solutions pour le moment .


----------



## scaryfan (24 Octobre 2013)

Je viens d'envoyer un LRAR à Apple à Cupertino...


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Décembre 2013)

Aucune nouvelle ? Je préfère le Dock à la Tiger également.


----------

